# Festival Road Club



## planetcondor (16 Jul 2017)

Anyone out there from Festival Road Club? It was in New Malden, but not sure if it still exists. Love to know.


----------



## S-Express (18 Jul 2017)

Festival RC still exists and is currently active, according to the BC club finder page.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2017)

Anyone know how the Festival RC gets its name ? Anything to do with the Festival of Britain ?


----------



## gbs (31 Dec 2017)

it has a website.


----------

